# Way Better Than Home Made Inserts



## BlankMan

Seems a bit expensive to me at $25 a pop. I picked up the Wood Dynamics many years ago that has the slide in insert, it was pricey too but I thought it be the last one I ever had to buy. Only problem is they went belly up so the inserts are no longer available I'll have to make them. And that was exactly what I was trying to get away from by getting this insert. It has all the same features, leveling and side slop adjustment screws that you mentioned and I really like it but…

So I might be looking for a replacement in the future when I run out of inserts (I stocked up). The only question I have with these type is how long do they last? I have to replace the inserts, they wear out but I'm thinking one like this that is thicker may last longer? But it looks like there is a relief on the underside making it thinner where the blade is.


----------



## papadan

I can make 3 for my saw in a half hour that cost me nothing at all but my time. Don't mean to knock your insert, but just seems a little expensive to me.


----------



## bigike

yea they just figure the eighty bucks cuz it would have been the last one you buy cuz u only change the insert that goes into the insert i think its worth it but i'll never get one cuz i work with acrylic so i can make them anytime and get some set screws from the hardware store and presto but wait i have a whole bag of set screws in the shop so im good to go plus i made a few the day i got my saw. the woodcraft one flips don't it so its like two in one if not it shure looks like it, just put the finger hole at the top and presto u have a thin kerf and a full kerf too? ;-)


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Ya Ike..I liked that one but just too much dough….I was thinking the same thing…maybe the insert is made to do double duty..I'll have to go out to the garage/shop and see if I can flip it around!


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Nope..you can't flip it without cutting off a little alignment nub at the end where the splitter would go..


----------



## woodsmithshop

I tried the one with the replaceable inserts, it is not worth it, you have to take out about 6 set screws any time you change inserts when you change blades, and it won't let you set your blade at 45 deg. it sounds like a good idea, but it is not ,imho, anyway.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Smitty..
Ya I thought about that as well. I do like to go back and forth between my plywood blade and my WW2 for solid….that would be allot of screwing. With any ZCI you cant tilt the blade.


----------



## woodsmithshop

I have ZCI's for cutting miters, but they are made of polycarbonate, and they are used only with the blade tilted, those with the replaceable inserts are not wide enough, or rather the replaceable part is not wide enough.


----------



## LesB

I have used one of these for a zero clearance insert and it works quite well. They are worth the $25.
I have also made my own out of 1/2" plywood for dado and molding heat cutters.


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## Splinterman

Some good info here.


----------



## emetric

I have made several zci's for my delta contractor saw. I found set screws with allen sockets (not sure if I am using the best terminology here) which are very similar to what delta uses for .80/pr at Lowes. It only took me 30 minutes or so to make 2 and they fit perfectly. I can understand and appreciate wanting to save the time making these by buying them, but in my world money saved in the shop today buys things that I cannot make tomorrow. I also saw on here that someone made zci's from uhmw cutting boards and cut a sliding dovetail into it so that he could exchange out the inserts (just another idea). Anyway that is my two cents on the subject, useful or not there you go.


----------



## emetric

By the way, I am pretty sure that there are two slots to accomodate either a right or left tilt blade to compensate for the offset.


----------



## emetric

here is the shop made zci with replaceable insert http://lumberjocks.com/projects/27254


----------



## Chipy

Call Lee craft directly and ask if he has any slightly blemished versions that fit your saw.He will give you a break on the price.


----------



## Bertha

I bought this version for my vintage JET and it's heavy, fit's like a glove, and stays there. Mine is ugly as SIN, however, some kind of puke green/brown laminate looking mess. I'm quite happy with this insert, even though it's a bit on the pricey side.


----------

